# Ford 6610 identity



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

hi All, i have an interest in a larger tractor for a friend locally. trying to get some back ground on this vehicle.

it is a Ford 6610 BA70335
model EA3150
unit no. 5J10B

engine 867186 5H29

really would appreciate, if anyone could advise the age and originally spec this was made for ?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello dog-and-tractor,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. Below is what I came up with for this tractor:

Model EA3150:
Model - EA3 = 6610
Engine type - 1 = Diesel
PTO type - 5 = Independent PTO 540/1000 rpm
Transmission - 0??? Might be a "C" = 4x1 with hi-lo shifter (8 speed x 2 reverse)

Manufacturing Code 5J10B:
Year - 5 = 1985
Date - J10 = September 10
Shift - B = day shift

From tractordata.com
Engine (gross): 82 hp [61.1 kW] 
Engine: 78.5 hp [58.5 kW] 
PTO (claimed): 72 hp [53.7 kW] 
Drawbar (tested): 61.37 hp [45.8 kW] 
PTO (tested): 72.30 hp [53.9 kW]


----------



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

Quick work Big T. i do appreciate that, i assume year is meant to read 1985 ? which would make sense, i reckon also it is made at the UK plant in Basildon ?
that gives great info on its real age, and confirms it has plenty power out transmission

cheers for your help


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

*I could use the same help*

I'm looking at a similar tractor, and I'm hoping one of you will tell me what any of these numbers say about this one, like you did for the other guy. Here are the numbers:

Tractor Number BB7O665
Engine 135899 8G11
Model EA414M
Unit 8G13B
Rear Axle 8F27B
Transmission 8FO8B
Hydraulic Lift 8GO9B
Hydraulic Pump 8GO7B

I appreciate any help you can give.
Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again Jim,

Here is my translation of your tractor numbers:

*Model EA414M*
Model = EA4 = Ford 6610, all purpose
Engine = 1 = diesel
PTO = 4 = Independent PTO 540 rpm.
Transmission = M = 16x4 manual transmission

*Mfg. Date Code 8G13B*
Year = 8 = 1988
Month/day = G13 = July 13th
Shift = B = Day shift

*Serial Number BB7O665*
Mfg. site = BB = Basildon, England
S/N consistent with 1988 manufacture


Engine 135899 8G11 = Mfg July 11th, 1988 
Rear Axle 8F27B = Mfg. June 27th, 1988 (day shift)
Transmission 8FO8B = Mfg. June 8th, 1988 (day shift)
Hydraulic Lift 8GO9B = Mfg. July 9th, 1988 (day shift)
Hydraulic Pump 8GO7 = Mfg. July 7th, 1988


----------



## enteng (Dec 12, 2015)

how about these sir bigT 

bell housing 
4E15B
GE7003

B519945
EA315L
1K2B
ENGINE 6311051K9


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello enteng,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Below is my interpretation of your tractor's basic numbers:

Model EA315L:
Model - EA3 - Ford 6610 (1981 - 1993)
Engine - 1 - diesel
PTO - 5 - independent PTO 540/1000 rpm.
Transmission - L - 16x8 synchro trans

Mfg Date Code 1K2B:
Year - 1 - 1981
month/day - K2 - October 2nd
Work Shift - B - day shift

Serial Number B519945:
Mfg location - B - Basildon, England
Serial number - 519945


----------



## enteng (Dec 12, 2015)

BigT said:


> Hello enteng,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


big T i appreciate your time.. why every body as i search tell its (basildon service diesel) BSD 444 ididnt see any stamp on block bellhousing either crank and head?

there is no exact year model it is? 81 to 93?

i just saw NW 4.4


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The Ford 6610 series tractors were manufactured from 1981 to 1993. Your 6610 was assembled on October 2nd 1981, therefore it is a 1981 model.

The diesel engine is a 4 cylinder 268 CID (4.4 L). The engine & tractor were manufactured in Basildon. Don't know if that makes it a BSD engine??


----------



## enteng (Dec 12, 2015)

BigT said:


> The Ford 6610 series tractors were manufactured from 1981 to 1993. Your 6610 was assembled on October 2nd 1981, therefore it is a 1981 model.
> 
> The diesel engine is a 4 cylinder 268 CID (4.4 L). The engine & tractor were manufactured in Basildon. Don't know if that makes it a BSD engine??


do you have operator manual sir im confuse with gear shifting the stickers where faded as youve said its 18x8 transmission


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There was a typo on the transmission data. It is a 16x8 tranny. Have a look at your 6610 on tractordata.com. Ebay has a good supply of operators manuals and shop/service manuals for your tractor.


----------



## enteng (Dec 12, 2015)

BigT said:


> There was a typo on the transmission data. It is a 16x8 tranny. Have a look at your 6610 on tractordata.com. Ebay has a good supply of operators manuals and shop/service manuals for your tractor.



i tough somebody here have a PDF copy of the manual.



thanks idol sir bos BigT


----------



## DCMAROZ (Dec 25, 2018)

New to the Forum - Can't find information on the model of my Ford 6610, made in Canada? Thanks and Merry Christmas

dianne


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have serial numbers that state the tractor is a 6610 made during the 1986 model year. 

If the photo in your signature block is the tractor, it is a 6610O, with the four wheel drive option. The O is for orchard which means low profile. The exhaust on the O version is routed down and under the tractor. The rear tire size would normally be 16.9 by 24, and the fenders the classic rounded shells.

The serial number sequence is the same as the utility version 6610. The model number will be different than for the utility version, but there is no real mechanical difference outside of those items identified below. If you order parts, you will need the serial number to establish the year of manufacture, as there were minor running changes as the tractor evolved.

All the mechanical components with the exception of the wheels/tire size, fenders, and exhaust manifold and exhaust system interchange with the 6610 utility tractor. 

If the tire sizes are properly matched the wheels and tires from the four wheel drive utility tractor version interchange, but are normally larger diameter for field work.

I recommend recording the numbers found on the label that is slowly disintegrating, in your Owner's or Service Manual.


----------



## Piet (Feb 20, 2019)

Good day, I am new to the forum.
I have a Ford 6610 that was assembled in South Africa. The engine is an ADE 236 engine that was manufactured in South Africa under license of Perkins.

The serial number is B408763.
The Manufacturing code is 2D07.

Does 2D07 ( 07 April 1982?) tie up with the serial number?
I assume that apart from the engine, all parts were made in the UK and the final assembly was done in SA.


----------



## Snakesnike (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello ewery one I need help i have Ford 6610 Serial number is BA6 150 7







I need information about this engine because it's time to be rebuild


----------

